
Why do I believe strongly even when I’ll likely end up wrong - zhanwei
https://medium.com/@zhanwei/why-do-i-believe-strongly-even-when-ill-likely-end-up-wrong-a1cbbca00901
======
sevensor
I like it. Many epistemological systems crumble when subjected to their own
analytical techniques. (This is a parlor trick they teach philosophy
undergrads.) It's hard to do that when you start out by positing the
incompleteness of your own knowledge.

